# Would you do it like this?



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This was at a Culver's restaurant. What do like and dislike about it? I will post my thoughts in a following post so as not to put my dislikes in anyone else's mind. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't like the handles on the flushometers being opposite. I like the cleanout, but it's obvious the idiot wasn't thinking about the service plumber coming behind him. If it was up 9", it would have been brilliant.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If that work was done during new construction, the inspector was a bigger dummy than the plumber; the inspector should've made the plumber offset that to the side with a santee to the side, a 90 ell then the c.o. It would have been so easy to move that on the rough without the walls covered up, tile, etc.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That was new construction, permitted and inspected.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

That is the likely the work of a typical engineer. You should see some of our prints. For the roof plan they take the second floor and add the ridges and vallies but don't remove rooms or bathrooms. So on the prints it looks like there should be toilets on the roof. Or randomly placed fixtures.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The urinal on the right has a co below it. With the ADA urinal the co wouldn't fit underneath. Higher would have been a whole lot better. As for the flush handles, the ADA urinal has to have the flush handle on the open side. With the other one it doesn't matter except esthetically.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I hate c/o's below urinals. At least roll a long sweep up on a 45 into a 45, so when you pull the plug, you don't get a pipe full of urine flavored Kool-Aid all over the room.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have ran into many wonderful installs that had a clean out for each urinal that was on the vent line for each so you can rod the line with out spilling out the water from the clogged line. Problem was the urinals drained into a san-tee down to a 90º over to a common drain that was a cross. So when you rod, the rod jumps over the cross and comes up the other urinal line.

Don't get me wrong I can get the rod to go down the cross with a little work, just annoys me to no end that someone plumbed it in that way.


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

i suspect this was done by a big company that had a different crew do the groundwork and another for the stacks and waterlines, How else do you install a clean-out that close to the water line stub out and not think "duh thats pretty close to the C.O won't that be covered later?" 

partitions? Hand rails? not our problems moving on, 

On two Urinals at different elevations on one wall I usually rough in my groundworks riser off Centre of the standard height urinal, this allows for partitions in future and ample space to run one 2" Line C.o base of stack and one 2" line C.O above fixture height and a wye + 45 to run over to ADA urinal, double 45s up to a 2" TY at center of drain that extends up 4' or so above drain to another 2" Line c.o then run that vent back over to main vent stack and i now have clean-outs the same size as the drain they serve above each fixture/flood level, both drains discharge into vertical stacks for optimal functionality and add a base c.o for really pushing the extra mile down that drain after p!ss level is dropped and also prevents potential damages to flushometers while snaking and reduces working height back to ground level

This depends on the application i suppose and customer budget but i think Manual flushometers suck, especially for people in wheel chairs, if your going to make it ADA compliant why not make it handi-cap friendly? Just add EFV's? Heck it'd look silly with just one, throw in a second at %10 off and another elongated bowl to match it all up |LOL| 

I never took these things into consideration until years ago when i was doing a service call on a restaurant during peak hours and was to snake a line in mens room, only CO was in handi-cap stall and sure enough when we were all set up and 20' deep in we get a knock on the door and its an old fella in a wheel chair and he was getting all excited cuz he had crones disease and couldn't hold it had to go. So we leave and let him do his thing, came back to a total fukcing disASSter ... could'nt get mad at the poor guy either the set-up was not designed with him in mind he was prob more embarrassed than we were. Lucky for us the friendly asian staff cleaned up for us, and we did our thing and politely GTFO.


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

If they were the same height a common mistake i see made is people centre there stack with a double sanitary TY picking up both drains with 90's and often this puts there COs in-line with drain which is where the partitions usually end up. So whenever i have dual vented urinals at the same elevation i like to offset my center stack rough-in one way or another 6-12" to allow for future partitions(usually 1.5-2")&C.O cover (6"-8" square) and i still put CO above flusher height and still one below at the base of stack. Although not required i am willing to charge the extra $26 in parts to make the next guys life easier, which just might be me... on a Saturday night even :whistling:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

If there was a c o I would feel spoiled.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> If there was a c o I would feel spoiled.



Right?!

I haven't seen a c.o. on a urinal here in VA


----------

